# Creepy Children



## Saikotic_Sublime (Dec 26, 2006)

Greetings,

I recently concocted a cd's worth of haunted sounds (I can't call them songs because they aren't meant to be listened to), some of them very eerie.

My question is, does anyone know of a great source for sound effects? My boss and I feel that children can be the creepiest people of them all (the twins from the Shining or the girl in The Ring), and I would love to find some audio of kids talking.

Hrm, that came off creepy, I don't mean it to be.

To date, I have used everything and anything to make a haunted track:
infants cooing and laughing (slowed down and distorted)
Curly from the 3 Stooges (It came off very, very disturbing)
A horse making.... um...horse sounds
Piglets
People screaming
And of course, some sound effects that I created.
A girl singing "Ring Around the Rosey" - in context, very scary.
And some music from classic 50's era horror films, distorted, reversed, twisted and tweaked.

In fact, here's a sample:
http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/9/30/248766/16 March Into Oblivion.mp3

Any information about a good sound effect archive would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a good website for sounds:

http://www.findsounds.com/


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Some decent ones here:
http://www.cavernsofblood.com/scarystuff.html#sounds


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a real creepy version of a little girl sing Itsy Bitsy Spider but, I do not know how to move from my computer to a post.


----------



## Saikotic_Sublime (Dec 26, 2006)

Excellent! You can always upload it to a site like megaupload and post the link here. OR you can contact me privately and I can post a link if you want it shared with the forums.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Sublime I tried going to Megaupload but it would not let me sign up. Every time I would enter the code to finish it would just bring me back to the sign up screen. Right now I have not song I my computer as a zip file that goes to MusicMatch when I play it. From here I do not know what to do. I will share it with your help. Thanks Rick


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Sublime I just E-mailed the song to you. Thanks for using your site to share it with others. I get alot of comments with this song. Rick


----------



## Saikotic_Sublime (Dec 26, 2006)

Here is another sample of my work, this one includes a couple of girls singing ring around the rosey. The growling in the clip was done by slowing and distorting some of my own vocals. I have heard positive feedback that this clip is creepy, but to be honest, it isn't one of my favorites.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/9/30/248766/21 Mädchen und Dämonhund.mp3


----------



## Saikotic_Sublime (Dec 26, 2006)

Here is the clip of the little girl singing The Itsy Bitsy Spider. Quite creepy.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/9/30/248766/ibspider_mus2n.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

My homepage has recordings of my son speaking the menu items on mouse rollover. It's in flash ( my first attempt at it) and it needs updating, but i found out how to make him sound like Carolanne from Poltergeist.
www.robbybuilder.com
I would be happy to share the technique if you want. I agree, kids sound creepy.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I took the Itsybitsy clip, and altered it, Carolanne style. Feel free to download it, if you like it. There is a link to download on the page just below the player. Unfortunately, Putfile makes you click 20 times to get to the download link, but it aint hard. Sorry about that.
http://media.putfile.com/ibspider-creepy


----------



## Saikotic_Sublime (Dec 26, 2006)

BRILLIANT!

Please tell me how you did that and what software you work with. I use Goldwave myself, with some interesting effects.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I use Goldwave too. Pretty neat tool! Check your messeges.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Gives it more of a ghost quality.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

That's the idea! You really need a clean recording..no echos.


----------

